# Lähettämättömät



## 盲人瞎馬

Hello.



> Ne, jotka eivät lähettäneet viestejä eivät ole tervetulleita tänne.


Is it possible to translate that sentence into: Viestejä lähettämättömät eivät ole tervetulleita tänne?

The same way "Tottelemattomat on tapettava" is a shortenet form of "Ne, jotka eivät tottele on tapettava"?

Thanks.


----------



## Hakro

Yes, it is possible. The only problem about "viestejä lähettämättömät" is that you can't be sure does it mean "ne jotka eivät lähettäneet viestejä" or "ne jotka eivät lähetä viestejä". A subordinate clause is always more exact, especially if there are commas in right places.


> Ne, jotka eivät lähettäneet viestejä*,* eivät ole tervetulleita tänne.


----------



## akana

Interesting. Is this the construction you would use to say "unsent," and "unread" etc. in Finnish?

Minulla on pari lähettämätontä maksua keittiön pöydällä. Tarvitaan vaan lisää postimerkkiä.
Minulla on niin paljon lukemattomia postiviestejä, etten ikinä saa niitä luetuksi.


----------



## kirahvi

akana said:


> Interesting. Is this the construction you would use to say "unsent," and "unread" etc. in Finnish?
> 
> Minulla on pari lähettämätontä maksua keittiön pöydällä. Tarvitaan/tarvitsen vain lisää postimerkkejä.
> Minulla on niin paljon lukemattomia postiviestejä, etten ikinä saa niitä luetuksi.



Yes, this is the construction.

And to go a bit OT:
There was a Christmas ad of a book store a couple of years back that read "_Lukemattomia lahjoja_". I really liked it, as _lukemattomia_ means a) something that hasn't been read yet and b) several. So you can understand the ad either as several gifts or unread gifts.


----------



## akana

kirahvi said:


> Yes, this is the construction.
> 
> And to go a bit OT:
> There was a Christmas ad of a book store a couple of years back that read "_Lukemattomia lahjoja_". I really liked it, as _lukemattomia_ means a) something that hasn't been read yet and b) several. So you can understand the ad either as several gifts or unread gifts.



Thank you. I'm still having trouble wrapping my brain around the usage, however. Does the form [verbi]maton modify the actor or the object being acted upon? To use my example:

_Minulla on pari lähettämätontä maksua keittiön pöydällä. Tarvitaan/tarvitsen vain lisää postimerkkejä.
_
..._lähettämätön_ is an adjective modifying the object to be sent, and translates as "unsent."

But in:

_Viestejä lähettämättömät eivät ole tervetulleita tänne.
_
..._lähettämätön_ is an adjective modifying the _actor_ _that is doing the sending_, and means something like "those who don't send."

Can this construction mean both depending on context?


----------



## Hakro

Both of your examples are perfectly correct. The same constuction is used in both cases.


----------

